# troy bilt 8526 storm carb problem, what brand replacement



## dallison (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a very clean 8526 that needs a new carb. Do i go with the oem, or another brand such as oregon.

The tecumseh part# is 640349 and the oregon is 50-659. There is a $50 difference in price as the oregon is $20 and the oem is $70

I would rather make sure i have a good carb but don't want to pay premium money if tecumseh just slapped their sticker on a box and charged more.

The carb is leaking fuel and i am sure some of you will say to rebuild it, but replacement might be better.

What would you choose?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would go with the $20 one if I had to choose. First I would try and fix the old one though. Could be something easy. For $70 you are almost to a new engine.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF!!!

+1 on what Shyrp said. 

Or at least get the cheap knock-off & a rebuild kit to learn how to rebuild the old one; the replacement carb will eventually need rebuild as well! Plus you'll learn how they're put together & work.


----------



## dallison (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I believe that i'll do just that. I appreciate the help.


----------

